# Ports mémoires HS !? (G5X2 POWERMAC)



## ChrisErnst (13 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.
Se peut-il que les ports où on enfiche les barrettes mémoires se dégradent au point de ne plus reconnaître tout ou partie de la taille des dites barrettes ? Par ex : une barrette de 1Go n'est plus reconnue que pour 512 Mo !? 
Si j'inverse les barrettes, c'est toujours le même port qui est repéré comme "en disfonctionnement" (quand je consulte les  "Informations système".) 
Avez vous déjà eu connaissance d'un problème de ce genre ?  
Mon Mac est un power G5 bipro cadencé à 2Ghz. Il a (normalement) 6 Go de ram et 2 DD internes  (1To et 500 Go) et une carte PCI qui me permet d'avoir 2 disques supplémentaires branché en ATA.
Depuis qques jours, de temps en temps j'ai ce pb de mauvaise reconnaissance de la Ram -> et si je laisse la bécane un certain temps sans l'utiliser je me retrouve av un beau KernelPanic et des ventilos qui soufflent comme la tempête de 95 !
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de ce qui se passe  (et de ce que je peux faire pour résoudre ?)
Merci
C.


----------



## Al_Copett (13 Novembre 2009)

Si ce n'est pas encore fait,
- installer le widget de iStat Pro ou programme similaire pour connaître la température du contrôleur mémoire ou d'un autre composant de la machine.
- un dépoussièrage de la machine à l'aspirateur. Evite les bouteilles d'air comprimé, car quand celui-ci se détend, il se refroidit et il peut avoir de la condensation sur les objets que l'on veut nettoyer. Sinon à utiliser à une bonne distance. Attention bien déconnecter ta machine du tout autre périphérique et du réseau électrique. 

Une panne intermittente peut-être causée par un problème de température d'un composant électronique ou par autre chose. Mais il faut bien commencer par quelque chose.


----------



## ChrisErnst (13 Novembre 2009)

Merci Al Copete pour ta réponse.  
Le Mac n'est pas tellement poussiéreux  sauf pour certains coins inaccessibles pour le béotien que je suis. (démontage des certains "coins" délicats !)
Ce que je cherche à savoir c'est : 
1) se peut-il que des ports mémoires soient défectueux ?  
2) comment fait-on pour "nettoyer" les contacts des barrettes et/ou des ports ?  
J'ai lu certains conseils à ce sujet, mais je ne sais ce qu'on peut (et comment ?)  faire sans risque mais avec efficacité !?

Merci pour les conseils et indications éventuelles.
Salutations 
C.


----------



## Al_Copett (13 Novembre 2009)

Si tu n'es pas habitué à intervenir sur un ordinateur soit prudent.

Le nettoyage des coins est important, une machine propre est une machine qui est refroidie correctement. La poussière accumulée empêche la chaleur d'être dissipée par les circuits électronique et l'air de bien circuler pour l'évacuer.

Relis le chapitre du mode d'emploi concernant les interventions à l'intérieur de ta machine. :affraid: 



> 1) se peut-il que des ports mémoires soient défectueux ?


Un connecteur peut-être endommagé, sale ou avoir un problème de mauvais contacts avec la carte mère (soudure). Difficile de répondre à cette question. Essaye avant tout de savoir si il n'y a pas surchauffe d'un composant de ta machine, voir mon premier message.



> 2) comment fait-on pour "nettoyer" les contacts des barrettes et/ou des ports ?


C'est une piste à suivre, mais à laquelle je donnerais une toute petite priorité !!! 

Avec un coton tige humidifié , faire attention de ne pas laisser des fibres de coton, avec et seulement et même uniquement avec de l'alcool à 90° que l'on trouve en pharmacie. RIEN D'AUTRE.
Le tout avec une douceur extrême et sans noyer la carte mère et les connecteurs sous l'alcool. Idem pour les contacts des barrettes mémoire. Un passage pour nettoyer et un second pour enlever le dépôt qui pourrait rester. Si le coton tige est sale, le remplacer.

Bien déconnecter de ta machine le cordon d'alimentation, sur ce type de machine il y a une alimentation qui reste toujours en standby. Cette remarque est valable pour toutes les opérations sur ta machine quand celle-ci doit être ouverte. :casse:


----------



## ChrisErnst (14 Novembre 2009)

Merci Al_Copett pour ta réponse 
et mille excuse pour avoir mal orthographié ton nom tt à l'heure.
Le nettoyage des contacts est donc complètement artisanal !  mais je vois mal comment le coton tige peut entrer dans la fente de ports où s'enfichent les barrettes.   sans risque de laisser des fibres, en plus !  :mouais: 
Pour autant je vais voir de près ce que je vais oser faire.  (!?) :rose:
La température de mon Mac reste correcte en général ; je ne la surveille pas sans cesse, mais j'ai un utilitaire, depuis longtemps, qui m'indique les t° des 2 processeurs régulièrement, et je n'ai jamais eu à me soucier réellement de la chose. Il est arrivé que les ventilateurs s'énervent mais généralement brièvement et pas extrêmement souvent !
Quant aux "recoins" peu accessibles, c'est vrai qu'il y en a dans un PowerMac G5 bi-pro ! Mais je ne suis pas le premier à le constater et à ne pas oser tout démonter pour autant ! 
Mon pb est le suivant : normalement j'ai 6 Go de mémoires vives : 4 barrettes d'1 Go et 4 barrettes de 500 Mo (et ce, depuis 2 ou 3 ans au moins) (voir image 1 jointe)
Or depuis qques jours, le Mac ne reconnaît plus toutes les barrettes à leurs justes valeurs  (voir image n°2)   et l'outil information système me dit cela : (image n°3) ! 
Je me suis rendu compte de la situation à cause de plusieurs KernelPanic à la file ! Voici ma situation actuelle et la raison de mes questions sur le nettoyage éventuel des contacts des barrettes.
Merci de votre attention et des réponses éventuelles.
C:rose:


----------



## ChrisErnst (14 Novembre 2009)

décidément je ne saurai jamais comment envoyer des photos ou pièces jointes !? 
Faut m'expliquer ; il y a tjrs qqchose que j'oublie de faire ?   :love:
C


----------



## Al_Copett (14 Novembre 2009)

Le bout coton tige est un peu mou, il devrait "s'adapter" au connecteur, sinon une allumette et un peu d'ouate feront tout aussi bien l'affaire.


----------



## tobilianok (17 Novembre 2009)

Salutation !

Pour ma part je vien de recupérer un Power Mac G5 qui etait HS ! Pas de demarage et clignotement de la led 3 fois = Pb de ram ! J'ai démonté entierement le G5 (meme l'alim a été ouverte) pour un depousierage en regle ! J'ai pu alors constater que les soudures des ports de la ram etait legerment oxidé ...

Je ne me suis alors pas posé de question ... alcool a 90° avec ... une brosse a dent ... et j'y suis aller de bon coeur ... (attention il faut enlever le pile ...) Apres ca un bon coup de seche cheuveux, remontage ... et ca tourne du feu !!! Je ne dit pas que c'est une solution mais pour moi ca a marcher et du coup je me retrouve avec un G5 2*2Ghz 4Go ram que j'ai payer 70&#8364; ...

Bonne reparation a toi !


----------



## ChrisErnst (19 Novembre 2009)

Merci Tobilianok

Je viens de démonter les barrettes , de les nettoyer à l'alcool à 90° et de les remonter soigneusement 
  après un coup d'aspirateur global dans la bécane mais sans la démonter (je ne saurais pas faire si je le voulais) !
Pour l'instant, cela marche MAIS ! ?  cela fait 36 minutes que je l'ai redémarré ! 
Donc pour l'instant je croise les doigts. 

Pour ce qui de toi, 70 pour un G5 bi proc à 2Ghz, c'est une bonne affaire,  à partir du moment où tu as su le démonter et le nettoyer.
Félicitations

C.


----------



## ChrisErnst (3 Décembre 2009)

Ce petit texte pour préciser où j'en suis  
4 ports sur 8 reconnaissent les barettes pour la moitié de leur taille seulement ! 
Ce sont les ports J11 , J12, J41 et J42 . Dans ces ports, j'ai glissé les barrettes les plus modestes ; des 512 Mo --> ce qui me donne 4x256 !!
J'ai bien essayer de nettoyer les ports et les barrettes à l'alcool à 90°  mais cela n'a rien changé.
J'ai donc actuellement  5Go de mémoires vives au lieu des 6 que je devrais avoir ! Mais au moins et pour l'instant le Mac ne fait plus de KernelPanic.
Pour autant je me demande bien ce qui se passe !  :rose:
 Je suis preneur de vos suggestions !
Chris


----------



## Al_Copett (3 Décembre 2009)

Je reviens avec une proposition du début, installer un utilitaire qui donnerait les t° des différents éléments de ta machine comme iStat Pro par exemple. 
Le contrôleur mémoire peut provoquer ce style de panne si pour une raison quelconque (mauvais contact, t° de fonctionnement trop élevée,...).


----------



## ChrisErnst (3 Décembre 2009)

J'ai un utilitaire nommé  "Temperature monitor" qui me donne la température des processeurs et de plein d'autres trucs selon l'envie et, en ce moment même, voici un résumé des info obtenues  (voir image jointe)  

Merci pour vos réponses 

C.


----------



## ChrisErnst (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour Al_Copett
Je pense que tu es dans le vrai en évoquant le pb de température de certains éléments.
L'utilitaire montre bien que celle de "Memory Controller Heatsink" est élevée 67/ 68 °.
Lors du démarrage de ce matin elle est passée en 17 minutes de ± 41° à ± 68°.
Sans doute mon pb vient-il bien de là. !!
Maintenant, je me demande bien ce qu'il est possible de faire. Le "recoins empoussiérés" le sont car je n'ai pas su (ou osé !) faire les démontages nécessaires à leur nettoyage   et je ne connais  même pas l'emplacement exact de ce "Memory Controller Heatsink".
Si tu as une idée, voire des info sur le démontage (!) ou sur une façon de dépoussiérer plus efficace et plus ciblée, merci d'avance ! 
Et merci aussi pour ta pertinence et tes réponses précédentes.

Pour autant, une question me tarabuste : au démarrage, la t° n'est pas à priori anormale (logiquement), et pourtant, la perte de la moitié de la taille de 4 barrettes sur 8 est déjà entérinée par la machine ! Qu'en penses-tu ?

C.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (4 Décembre 2009)

... Hello ChrisErnst, bonjour.

... Il y a peu de temps, j'avais eu un échange au sujet de la ram ici
... Sinon, depuis j'ai personnellement été confronté à un nouveau problème de reconnaissance de barrettes de ram, et cela après la dernière mise à jour de sécurité, la SecUpd2009-005PPC il me semble. Depuis cette dernière mise à jour, mes barrettes ne s'entendaient plus entre-elles. Il m'était alors impossible de les faire reconnaître toutes en même temps. J'ai 6x512 soit 3 Go et impossible de faire tourner les 6 en même temps. 4 seulement étaient reconnues, quelles que soient leurs positions et donc, ce n'étaient pas toujours les mêmes à être rejetées, ce qui rendait le problème plus compliqué car on ne pouvait pas déduire que telle barrette était naze mais plutôt qu'il y avait là un conflit. Chose à signaler, *kernel Panic sur Kernel Pani*c !!!
... Finalement, grâce à un clone du DD fait juste avant la mise à jour _(héhé !!!)_, j'ai pu downgrader à l'étape précédente et le problème à, depuis, disparu et mes barrettes s'entendent à nouveau à merveille. Hasard ou coïncidence ... si l'un de vous à un avis, je suis preneur !!!


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (4 Décembre 2009)

ChrisErnst a dit:


> L'utilitaire montre bien que celle de "Memory Controller Heatsink" est élevée 67/ 68 °.
> Lors du démarrage de ce matin elle est passée en 17 minutes de ± 41° à ± 68°.
> Sans doute mon pb vient-il bien de là. !!



... alors ça doit être le même problème pour moi car tes températures ne me paraissent pas délirantes ... bon, chez moi cela s'appelle "Memory Controller Diode" et je suis à 63.6° présentement ... sinon, l'alcool à 90° est plutôt à remplacer par de l'alcool isopropylique.

... Concernant l'entretien, j'utilise un compresseur pour souffler l'intérieur de la machine et avant d'avoir ce compresseur, j'utilisais une grosse poire à lavement dont je détournais l'usage ;o)


----------



## Al_Copett (6 Décembre 2009)

J'ai un Power Mac Dual 2,3 GHz avec 4 barrettes de RAM (2x1Go+2x2Go) et mon contröleur mémoire est à 52c°, à titre indicatif. Le parallèle est difficile à faire car nos machines ne sont pas la même génération.
Je pense que cette température n'est pas excessive, mais un peu trop haute par rapport aux autres. 

Voici un lien vers la page avec les notices des Power Mac G5 http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/manuals/#powermac

Regardes comment on enlève le bloc de ventilateurs qui est entre les RAM et le bloc de refroidissement des processeurs. Avec précaution tu peux passer l'aspirateur (avec un embout sous forme  de brosse pour ne pas abîmer les ailettes) sur l'échangeur thermique des processeurs si cela n'a pas encore été fait. 
Il existe des notes techniques publiées par Apple sur son site qui permettent d'en savoir plus. J'essayerai de les trouver dans les prochain jours.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (7 Décembre 2009)

Al_Copett a dit:


> J'ai un Power Mac Dual 2,3 GHz avec 4 barrettes de RAM (2x1Go+2x2Go) et mon contröleur mémoire est à 52c°, à titre indicatif. Le parallèle est difficile à faire car nos machines ne sont pas la même génération.
> Je pense que cette température n'est pas excessive, mais un peu trop haute par rapport aux autres.



... chez moi, cette température peut varier considérablement en fonction de l'usage que je fais de la machine !!!


----------



## Al_Copett (10 Décembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas de réponse à cette question, peut-être est-ce du la RAM utilisée dans ta machine qui est de type DDR et de type DDR2 dans la mienne.


----------

